# البنات ..و...الكمبيوتر



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*هذه قصص حدثت من بعض البنات فى بلد ما عندما عرفن الكمبيوتر لاول مرة 
بعض البنات اشطر من الاولاد...:hlp::hlp:


اخليكم مع القصص 


القصه الاولى: 

واحده دخلت محل للكمبيوتر وقالت لصاحب المحل: لو سمحت عايزة لى ويندوز إكس بي بس يكون ملون لو سمحت !! .صاحب المحل جلس فى المحل بعد ان اصيب بهبوط حاد فى الشريان التاجى وشلل فى الدماغ.


القصه الثانيه : 

واحدة اتصلت فى محل صيانة للكمبيوترات وسالت عن الانترنت وبدا صاحبنا فى الشرح وبعد دقائق قاطعته بسؤال غريب ويسبب لسامعه ارتفاع فى ضفط الدم والسكرى و قالت: عايزة اسالك يا باشمهندس الأفضل الإنترنت أم الهارد ديسك؟ صاحب المحل وقع وانتقل الى رحمة الله

القصه الثالثه :

واحده اول ما اشترت الجهاز عاملة نفسها فاهمة وخاصة جنب صديقاتها وهى لاتعرف فى البطيخ,المهم مشت المحل وقالت بكل برود لو سمحت .. عايزة لى حبر للشاشة(إل جي فلاترون) صاحب المحل ملأ ليها بوهية فى برطمان ومن هناك ذهب للمستشفى لعلاج قرحة المعدة

القصه الرابعه :

واحده اشترت طابعه من احد المحلات وماتعرّف عليها الجهاز .. المهم اتصلت على المحل .. ايه تتوقعوا انها قالت لصاحب المحل؟؟؟: ياأخي أنا حطيت الطابعة قدام الكمبيوتر 3 ساعات متواصلة ومع ذلك ما تعرّف عليها !!طخخخخخ لا مافيه شي ..
بس صاحب المحل قفل التلفون فى وشها ومشى يفتش فى حبوب لعلاج الفشل الكلوى)

القصه الخامسه :

اما صاحبتنا هذه فاتصلت بمحل الصيانه وقالت لهم جهازها ماشغال .. سالوها عن السبب ايه فيه؟ .. قالت لا كان فيه فايروس ورشيت عليهو بف باف بسيط مع شويه كلوركس(صاحب المحل قفل المحل ولقوه جارى فى الشارع حفيان)


القصه السادسه 

وهذه واحده فاضيه ماعندها لاشغل ولا مشغله اتصلت على محل وقالت: يا أخي سمعت انو بتنزل حروف جديدة للوحة التحكم هي نزلت ولا لسه؟صاحب المحل انتقل من المحل بعد ما قفل المحل نهائيا ولغى الرخصة التجارية

القصة السابعة:

اما هذه فاتصلت بصاحب المحل الذى اشترت منه الكمبيوتر وزعلانه وبعصبية قالت انو الجهاز ما اشتغل وبدأ صاحبنا بشرح الخطوات بكل هدوء وان تضع كذا فى كذا وتضغط المفتاح,ولكن فى النهاية اتضح ان الكهرباء مقطوعة عندهم منذ ثلاثة ايام​​*
*
ملطوش للامانة​*:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*دي اقل حاجه بنشفها منهم يا بيشوو

بس نعمل ايه بقي لازم نستحمل

قصص جميله بس مكانها مش هنا

مرسي ليك حبيبي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه

يا أياااااااااااامك السودة...

*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *دي اقل حاجه بنشفها منهم يا بيشوو
> 
> بس نعمل ايه بقي لازم نستحمل
> 
> ...



*شكرااا مايكل علي مرورك
بس ده انسب مكان من المكان
اللي في دماغك...​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> يا أياااااااااااامك السودة...
> 
> *​



*ولا سودا ولا بمبي
دي الحقيقة​*


----------



## botros_22 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

تعرف لو اللى كتب الموضوع موجود معانا 

كنت هتسمع انه فى خبر كان  :t32:

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

bafly قال:


> تعرف لو اللى كتب الموضوع موجود معانا
> 
> كنت هتسمع انه فى خبر كان  :t32:
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​


*
هههههههههه
شكرا لمروررررك
فينك مختفي لييييه؟​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 يناير 2009)

*انا اعتقد ان الموضوع ده مكانه الترفيهي
هل هذااااااااا صحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 يناير 2009)

بنات تشل
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ولسة يا ما حنشوف
بكرة لما يروحو يشترو جهاز حيقولو للبايع ياريت يكون لونة
بمبى على اورنج
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
اية يا بيشووووووووو دة 
انت بتجيب المواضيع دي منين 
كل دة يطلع منك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> بنات تشل
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولسة يا ما حنشوف
> بكرة لما يروحو يشترو جهاز حيقولو للبايع ياريت يكون لونة
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
مظبوط يا سوني
بس ده لو اتجوزواااااااا:hlp:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> اية يا بيشووووووووو دة
> انت بتجيب المواضيع دي منين
> كل دة يطلع منك​*



*هههههههههههه
يا استاذة دي الحقيقة
ودي الحاجات اللي بتحصل​*


----------



## +pepo+ (13 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بنات اخر الزمن ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس على فكره مش كل البنات انا معايه بنات فى تيم الاكترونيات بتاعى فى الكنيسه الصحابى والله احسن منى فى الكمبيوتر


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوين قوي يا بيشو.. *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 يناير 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بنات اخر الزمن ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس على فكره مش كل البنات انا معايه بنات فى تيم الاكترونيات بتاعى فى الكنيسه الصحابى والله احسن منى فى الكمبيوتر



*هههههههههه
شكرا لمروووووووورك
مش دايما صدقني
تلاقيهم ولاد
او بيعدوا مع ولاد فاتعدوا منهم ذكاء:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> حلوين قوي يا بيشو.. *​



*شكرا روووووووز
شهد شاهد من اهلها​*


----------



## وليم تل (13 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا بيشو 
على الموضوع الظريف
مودتى​


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههه
جامدة يابيشو
بس لو بنات المنتدي اتلموا عليك
مش هتطلع من المنتدي علي خير​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا بيشو
> على الموضوع الظريف
> مودتى​



*شكرا وليم لمروووووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مايو 2009)

لما اشوفك كل ده احنا ليه مافى ولاد اذكيا اكتر من كدة ماش ليلتك بيضة مسلوقة ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## abokaf2020 (19 مايو 2009)

مش هرد عليكم قال يعني كل الولاد عباقرة في الكمبيوتر وبينافسوا بيل جيتس


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> جامدة يابيشو
> بس لو بنات المنتدي اتلموا عليك
> مش هتطلع من المنتدي علي خير​*



*محدش يعرف يعمل حاجة:t30:*​


مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> لما اشوفك كل ده احنا ليه مافى ولاد اذكيا اكتر من كدة ماش ليلتك بيضة مسلوقة ههههههههههههههههههههههه



*
محدش يعرف يعمل حاجة:t30:
محدش يعرف يعمل حاجة:t30:*​


----------



## sara A (23 مايو 2009)

*شكرا يا بيشو *
*أنا هبلغ عنك المنظمات الدولية لحقوق المرأه اللى أنت بهدلتها *
*حرام عليك قال يعنى كل الولاد عباقرة *
*أرجع بالذاكرة كده لأول ما أتعاملت مع الكمبيوتر ..............ها    أفتكرت  هتلاقى نفسك أكيد عملت حاجات من دى ويمكن أكتر منها*
*وبما أنك ناقل الموضوع ياريت تحكيلنا عن حاجة مع بداية تعاملك مع الكمبيوتر   Just for Fun*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

*لا الحمدلله ياستي
انا كويس والحمدلله 
والي حد ما خدت خبرة
كافية بالمشاكل اللي بتحصل
بس طبعا فيه حاجات عجيبة بتحصل
في الجهاز بتاعي واللاب ومحدش
بيعرف ايه ظروفه وايه الحل
حتي لما بوديه لمهندسين
بس ده يمكن عشان لينا جيران بنات



وبعدين تبلغي عني انا
لو شافوكم يمسكوكم
​*


----------



## sara A (24 مايو 2009)

> *بس ده يمكن عشان لينا جيران بنات*


*برضو بتتهمها فى البنات*
*صدقى يابنى سعد قال مفيش فايدة ومات*
*عموما ربنا يسامحك *


----------



## GogoRagheb (24 مايو 2009)

sara A قال:


> *برضو بتتهمها فى البنات*
> *صدقى يابنى سعد قال مفيش فايدة ومات*
> *عموما ربنا يسامحك *



*هههههههههههههه
مهو سعد قال مفيش فايدة من اللي شافه من السيدات:t30:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مايو 2009)

ايه الافترا ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ماشى يا بيشو لما نشوف الذكاء الى بيخر منكم:smil15:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *برضو بتتهمها فى البنات*
> *صدقى يابنى سعد قال مفيش فايدة ومات*
> *عموما ربنا يسامحك *






gogoragheb قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> مهو سعد قال مفيش فايدة من اللي شافه من السيدات:t30:​*



اهو جوجو فال
شكرا ياحج​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ايه الافترا ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا بيشو لما نشوف الذكاء الى بيخر منكم:smil15:​


*
هههههههههههههه
اه طبعا
الولاد طول عمرهم اذكياء
عندكم بيل جيتس ولانيوتن ولا ولا ولا  ولا مجدي يعقوب؟:t30:*​


----------



## sara A (25 مايو 2009)

*وعندك ماما العذراء *
*اللى أتربت فى الهيكل*
*وأكيد كانت ضليعة فى العقيدة *
*و لتواضعها مكانتش بتتفاخر ولا أحد ينكر ذلك*
*ولتواضعها اتجسد منها اللـه القدوس*

*والمثل بيقول  وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأه عظيمة (أينعم هى مبتظهرش بس دا ميعنيش عدم وجودها)*


----------



## sara A (25 مايو 2009)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gogoragheb 

 







*هههههههههههههه
مهو سعد قال مفيش فايدة من اللي شافه من السيدات:t30:​*




*"من السيدات " مين يعنى*
*والدته          جدته          أخته       مراته   خالته     عمته*
*ححد يمكن  نعرف  السبب؟*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

*انا بهزر ياسارة
​*


----------



## sara A (26 مايو 2009)

*sure*


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 مايو 2009)

*برضه البنات كده​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

*لو البنات بيعملوا كدة
يبقى الولاد هيعمله اية
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
مواضيع جامدة جداً


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يونيو 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> *برضه البنات كده​*



*شئ معروف ياباشا:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لو البنات بيعملوا كدة
> يبقى الولاد هيعمله اية
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*الولاد دول ملايكة
مش زي البنات 
بجد ربنا يعين كل ولد علي البنت اللي هيفكر ويخطوبها:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يونيو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مواضيع جامدة جداً



*شكرا يامينا لمروورك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يونيو 2009)

*لا صحيح انتوا الى اذكاء ما خلق ربنا ​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 يونيو 2009)

*حلووووووووووو اوى يا بيشو 
مرسىىىىىىىى*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا صحيح انتوا الى اذكاء ما خلق ربنا ​*



*اذكي منكم علي الاقل:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *حلووووووووووو اوى يا بيشو
> مرسىىىىىىىى*



*بالعفو ياكبير
اي خدعة:t30:​*


----------



## ميرنا (4 يونيو 2009)

اخس على كداا الله يكسفهم ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
وهما مالهم
دي حاجة اساسية في البنات​*


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا بيشو
شكرا لك


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا ياجو
نورت الموضوع ياباشا​*


----------



## ناوناو (12 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوين بس خاف علي عمرك أغلب المنتدي بنات 
:*​)


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 يونيو 2009)

*لا
اخاف ليه ياعني
حد يعرف يعمل حاجة ولا ايه؟​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا بيشو​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 يونيو 2009)

*ماشية رايحة فين ياروكا
خليكي قاعدة شوية​*


----------



## muheb (14 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه يعني على الذكاء


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
الجهل نور


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يعني على الذكاء





youo92 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> الجهل نور



*شكرا لمروووركم​*


----------



## amad_almalk (23 يونيو 2009)

نكته راااااااااااائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يونيو 2009)

يا عم بيشو مش كل البنات:gun::budo::nunu0000::act31::t32::ranting::ab5::36_1_3::019F3B~14::1028yr::110105~127::10_9_209[1]::t37::010105~332::017165~155:


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> نكته راااااااااااائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي النكته
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


*
شكرا ياعماد لمرووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> يا عم بيشو مش كل البنات:gun::budo::nunu0000::act31::t32::ranting::ab5::36_1_3::019F3B~14::1028yr::110105~127::10_9_209[1]::t37::010105~332::017165~155:


*
لا
99.99 من 100
كده:t30:​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2009)

*ليه هو انت فاكر البنات زيكم ولا ايه *
*احنا بنتميز بالذكاء *
*وبعديم مسمعتش طنط سعاد وهي بتقول البنات الطف الكائنات*
*وبعدين ياعم انت الناس دي مريضه كانت اصلا مش لما البنات اتصلت هي اللي مرضتهم*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ليه هو انت فاكر البنات زيكم ولا ايه *
> *احنا بنتميز بالذكاء *
> *وبعديم مسمعتش طنط سعاد وهي بتقول البنات الطف الكائنات*
> *وبعدين ياعم انت الناس دي مريضه كانت اصلا مش لما البنات اتصلت هي اللي مرضتهم*​



*اولا
البنات مش زيينا
لاننا احنا اكيد احسن:t30:
ثانيا
ذكاء مين بعد الشر عليكم
انت وش ذلك؟:t30:
والناس دي مرضت منكم :11azy:​*


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههه حدث بالفعل​


----------



## ana-semon (24 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههه اما انا فصعبان عليا التجار اويييييييييي
هما بصراحة ليهم حق في اللي عملوه و زيادةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 يونيو 2009)

البنات احسن من الصبيان فى كل حاجة البنات رقة وهادية


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 يونيو 2009)

nancy wadei قال:


> هههههههههههههه حدث بالفعل​


*
شكرا يانانسي لمرووورك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 يونيو 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> ههههههههههههه اما انا فصعبان عليا التجار اويييييييييي
> هما بصراحة ليهم حق في اللي عملوه و زيادةةةةةةةةةة




*شكرا ياسيمون لمرووورك
وشهد شاهد من اهلها*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> البنات احسن من الصبيان فى كل حاجة البنات رقة وهادية


*
لا
مين ضحك عليكي وقالك كده​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 يونيو 2009)

على اساس ان انتو ملايكة


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 يوليو 2009)

*احنا نتحط علي الجرح يطيب يا اخت مرمر​*


----------

